
Watch Tesla’s Autopilot Brake for a Crash Before It Even Happens - obi1kenobi
http://gizmodo.com/watch-teslas-autopilot-brake-for-a-crash-before-it-even-1790540256
======
merricksb
Earlier post at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268580)

~~~
sctb
Thanks. We moved the comments there.

~~~
clebio
When I searched for "tesla", last 24 hours, this story still shows 159
comments in the search results. Here on this page, it shows the "2 comments"
text.

